# What a class tonight..



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

we need a Like button on here  

LIKE!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Fantastic! Are you competing with him at the moment or just training?


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Cdnjennga said:


> Fantastic! Are you competing with him at the moment or just training?


He has been competing in one class a day for the last several trials we have been at and at the very last one he did 2 classes a day..He has his novice Jumpers and Novice FAST titles and one leg on his Novice Standard title.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

neVar said:


> we need a Like button on here
> 
> LIKE!


Agreed, I tried to like it too!!
WTG FLYER


----------

